# Endurance horses!!!



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I dream of being able to ride on the beach or in a lake!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

That looks like a heap of fun!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks like so much fun!! Those are some really amazing looking horses!


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shot of where 1 of your team are riding on the beach!


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

mint photos x) are they all arabs?


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Great shots, love to get into this sport, not sure there is anything around the Grafton area?? Do you know??
Thanks


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

> mint photos x) are they all arabs?


Most of them are pure but some of them are anglo.




> Great shots, love to get into this sport, not sure there is anything around the Grafton area?? Do you know??
> Thanks


Go to www.nswera.asn.au and go to the ride calendar link

This is the NSW endurance riders assoisiation it will tell you where the rides in NSW are.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Our boyjack, If that's not what you're looking for let me know and i'll see what i can find elsewhere.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Cheers crackrider, I will have a look. Oh how did you get your user name?


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought of my user name ages ago. I was watching some dvd and i heard the word crackrider on it and thought it was a good idea for a user name or something like that.


----------

